# Mistake: Oil in gas tank



## catlover

I was just assembling my new gas sprayer and being distracted, I saw a sign hanging by the gas chamber that says "check your oil" so I did not think and next thing you know I was pouring motor oil into the gas compartment. I realized the mistake, emptyed out but now I do not know how to go about cleaning it (if necessary) so that it will not damage the engine? Please advise. Such stupid mistake.... TIA


----------



## JamesO

Oil in the gas tank should not ruin anything. It may cause the spark plug to foul up a bit and the engine to smoke some. If you haven't gased up the tank, flip it over and let it drain well for a few days.

Fuel it up just a bit and shake the tank well to dilute most of the residual oil, fill the tank up the rest of the way and run it for a while.

Once the smoke clears up, you may want to check the spark plug, but it will probably be fine.

JamesO


----------



## myquitehead

Unless you drive a weed-whacker, then you're set! :sayyes:


----------



## dai

years ago we used to put a pint of oil in the fuel to free up a sticky valve
vinegar in the spark plug holes and leave o/night to decoke


----------



## Volt-Schwibe

yeah, dai, that sounds similar to something i've seen my dad do.

bottom line is, a little oil in the gas, (what's left after you dump it out) is not very risky.

gas in the oil is a bit more of a mess, but can still be alright if you don't run it, and make sure and change it, run it a few seconds, and change it again.

water in the gas, isn't too bad either, you dump it out, and make sure and let it dry out, and then add good gas to it. then if problems remain, add a bit of rubbing alcohol to bond with the water and run it through.

water in the oil has got to be the worst.

so aside from a bit of smoking, and possibly a dirty spark plug, you should be alright.


----------



## dai

when you live in the bush you pick up little tricks to get you home
soap jammed into a holed fuel tank
pepper or a raw egg into the radiator for a leak
brake fluid into the power steering pump
panti hose for fan belt
clothing rammed into a flat tyre


----------



## superflysmith

The gas for the snowblower and and other two cycle engines breaks down after about a month so instead of dumping it out I just pour the oil gas mixture into my Jeep after a month or so of not being used. My 1995 Jeep Wrangler seems to be running fine still after all the years of putting a little oil in the gas tank.


----------



## rhanilazur

I put in 1/2 bottle of Slick 50 into my gas tank. Do I need to get the car towed to the dealership? It is much thicker than regular oil.


----------



## dai

we used to put a pint of oil in the gas tank years ago to free up sticky valves,so i would top up the tank and again when it gets down to half a tank acouple of times


----------



## jimscann

It must have been a craftsman with a honda engine- I did the same thing - it was a real big tag - for oil - unscrewed the lid poured in a few drops - thought this is too darn big for an oil tank so I stopped. I should have known better but it was the dumbest darn spot for an oil sign.


----------



## MickeyFouse

if you poured a lot, drain the tank out as much as possible. then FILL the tank with gas to dilute any remaining oil. crank it and run it. it won't really hurt anything, but it sure will be a skeeter fogger until that tank of gas is gone.

if you just poured a little, then fill it up with gas and run it. again, it will smoke big time.
__________________
*SPAM REMOVED*


----------

